

Transparent gel-based audio speaker - interconnector
https://www.seas.harvard.edu/news/2013/08/transparent-artificial-muscle-plays-grieg-to-prove-point/?utm_source=youtube&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=harvard-youtube

======
pothibo
A few ideas:

\- Exhibition window with the upper part of the window being a speaker.

\- Surface on the iPhone that isn't touch sensitive could be a speaker glass.

\- Car windows becomes huge speaker.

I love inventions :)

------
ALee
Beyond the question of the audio speaker, we're talking about the ability to
conduct ions and that itself has a lot of applications for conductivity. In
particular, it means that you could create interesting safety devices and
finally have really interesting wearable technology. Honestly, nobody wants
wires, but people are okay wearing gels and spandex for their devices.

------
zeckalpha
Noting the deformations at certain frequencies, could an adjustable lens be
made out of this material?

------
lucisferre
That was pretty impressive. I can't even begin to imagine the applications.

~~~
solistice
I feel like sandwiching some phosphorus into that and hitting it with some
high voltage AC current, just for kicks. The electroluminiscence should make
for an interesting light display.

~~~
primelens
Speakers that visualize your music as it plays. Play the 1812 overture and it
actually goes up in smoke.

